# New source for Au



## tlcarrig (Mar 22, 2008)

Or a source I haven't seen mentioned on this forum. Diabetes test strips. See photo below. These strips cost about $0.95 each at Wally World. This brand is Accu Check Aviva. Don't know what other brands have strips like these. The little circuit board is to calibrate the meter to the strips. I have no idea how much gold is here but with someone checking their blood sugat 2 or 3 times a day the quantity of these could mount up.


----------



## Shaul (Mar 22, 2008)

Generally, the gold-plated strip you posted comes included in a package of some 25 or more test strips, to check that the code on the test strips is compatible with the glucometer. They are not used for testing blood sugar. I've also seen one (1) strip included with a new glucometer.

Similar to this would be Bayer's 'Elite' which also contains a similar gold-plated strip. 

Also, at $0.95 apiece 3x/day, a person would be spending over $1,000 a year just on test strips. Rather hard to believe, for a machine that costs less than $100.

Be better off looking for old & broken glucometers, many of them have gold-plated circuit boards.

Finally, in dealing with medical scrap & waste, Remember that these things were in use by all sorts of people with all sorts of diseases, possibly contagious, and definitely not something you'd want to catch.

Work Safe, Be Safe.

Shaul


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2008)

my son uses 6 a day and they cost me 1.25 each


----------



## tlcarrig (Mar 22, 2008)

You are right Shaul on a couple of points. I'm sure the meters themselves have more gold and you need to know who you are dealing with. Take James for instance. His son uses them. The one in my picture is from my brother so there are instances where they are safe to collect. I certainly wouldn't collect from anyone I didn't know extremely well.


----------



## Shaul (Mar 23, 2008)

James;

The question I'm asking is: Are the test strips, the ones your son uses at 6/day actually gold-plated? If so, I would appreciate the make and model.

I work with Glucometers and I've seen at least 30 or 40 different types, but I have never seen gold-plated test strips, at least not the ones that come in contact with the blood sample.

On the other hand, I can't claim to have seen every possible make and model in existence and so, if these strips are gold-plated then go for it.

They could probably be processed together with fingers.


Shaul


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2008)

the meter calibration strips look to have some, but the regular test strips look silver. I was going to try and see it anything worth getting was in there but just never got around to it. I usually have between 250 and 400 strips a month at a whopping 325 - 500 a month. Would be real nice if I coult recover something from them.


----------



## Lou (Mar 23, 2008)

My mother uses Accutest strips and the bottle's logo proudly exclaims: Made with Palladium!


Lou


----------

